# Da non credere ...



## ranatan (12 Aprile 2010)

Cure negate senza tessera sanitaria
muore a 13 mesi bimba nigeriana
*Il documento e le cure negate a una piccola nigeriana perché il padre non aveva più il lavoro. Il caso all’Uboldo di Cernusco: la Procura apre un’inchiesta. E in duecento sfilano a Carugate per protesta*

http://milano.repubblica.it/cronaca...riana_non_aveva_la_tessera_sanitaria-3279255/



> *Cure negate senza tessera sanitaria
> muore a 13 mesi bimba  nigeriana*
> 
> *Il documento e le cure negate a  una piccola nigeriana perché il padre non aveva più il lavoro. Il caso  all’Uboldo di Cernusco: la Procura apre un’inchiesta. E in duecento  sfilano a Carugate per protesta*
> ...


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2010)

cominciamo a crederci, invece...


----------



## ranatan (12 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> cominciamo a crederci, invece...


Ma ti rendi conto...lasciare una bambina di un anno senza cure per ore e ore? Nemmeno una flebo? Probabilmente sarebbe bastata quella a salvarla!
E pochi giorni prima, a causa dello stesso problema di tessera scaduta, era morto un bimbo albanese.
E' spaventoso!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2010)

E son sicura che non succedera' manco un cazzo a chi ha negato le cure


----------



## ranatan (12 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E son sicura che non succedera' manco un cazzo a chi ha negato le cure


Diranno che loro hanno seguito le direttive, che è colpa della burocrazia.
Che schifo! Ma con che cuore lasci li una bimba a vomitare l'anima e a disidratarsi senza muovere un dito?


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto...lasciare una bambina di un anno senza cure per ore e ore? Nemmeno una flebo? Probabilmente sarebbe bastata quella a salvarla!
> E pochi giorni prima, a causa dello stesso problema di tessera scaduta, era morto un bimbo albanese.
> E' spaventoso!


 stiamo copiando i grandi vecchi stati uniti d'america... chi non ha soldi non studierà, non si curerà, non berrà...


----------



## Minerva (12 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto...lasciare una bambina di un anno senza cure per ore e ore? Nemmeno una flebo? Probabilmente sarebbe bastata quella a salvarla!
> E pochi giorni prima, a causa dello stesso problema di tessera scaduta, era morto un bimbo albanese.
> *E' spaventoso*!


vergognoso


----------



## MK (12 Aprile 2010)

*Quando*

le persone non sono più persone ma soltanto meccanismi di un ingranaggio... che tristezza, e che rabbia. Ci sono professioni che andrebbero fatte col cuore e con la passione non per il guadagno...


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *stiamo copiando i grandi vecchi stati uniti d'america*... chi non ha soldi non studierà, non si curerà, non berrà...


Esatto... che poi altro non e' che un paese del terzo mondo vestito a festa


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Esatto... che poi altro non e' che *un paese del terzo mondo vestito a festa*


 Questa me la segno! :rotfl:
Verissimo, comunque.


----------



## Amoremio (12 Aprile 2010)

penso che, indipendentemente da leggi e direttive, i sanitari che hanno consentito ciò sono delle belve 

ma, intanto, i voti a chi fa leggi di questo genere, continuano ad affluire 

quindi significa che alla maggioranza degli italiani va bene così :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (12 Aprile 2010)

la legge ha la responsabilità di base ma chi non l'ha bellamente ignorata in nome della minima compassione umana mi  fa ribrezzo-


----------



## ranatan (12 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la legge ha la responsabilità di base ma chi non l'ha bellamente ignorata in nome della minima compassione umana mi fa ribrezzo-


Anche perchè, nessuna legge avrebbe davvero "osato" prendersela con un medico che presta cure a una persona in pericolo di vita.
A mio avviso un medico non avrebbe nemmeno dovuto porsi questo interrogativo e intervenire immediatamente.


----------



## Mari' (12 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Anche perchè, nessuna legge avrebbe davvero "osato" prendersela con un medico che presta cure a una persona in pericolo di vita.
> A mio avviso un medico non avrebbe nemmeno dovuto porsi questo interrogativo e intervenire immediatamente.


http://www.unicz.it/didattica/corsi/anatomia_umana/giuramento_di_ippocrate_testo.htm


----------



## Minerva (12 Aprile 2010)

ho letto che ci sono smentite da parte dei medici; me lo auguro e potrebbe anche accadere.
la stampa purtroppo spesso è imprecisa e pressapochista


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho letto che ci sono smentite da parte dei medici; me lo auguro e potrebbe anche accadere.
> la stampa purtroppo spesso è imprecisa e pressapochista


 Me lo auguro.
Ma la zona ha votato in modo plebiscitario chi dice certe cose sugli immigrati.
Del resto una ventina di anni fa la strada che separava il paese da un altro pieno di immigrati italiani era definita "il confine" e gli adolescenti erano sollecitati a non frequentare chi stava al di là del "confine".


----------



## Amarax (12 Aprile 2010)

Io non ho parole di fronte a queste notizie ammutolisco.


----------

